# ip über iptables sperren



## planet_fox (15. Feb. 2009)

Wie kann ich mittels iptables den zugriff auf bestimmte ips blocken vom server aus.


----------



## planet_fox (27. Feb. 2009)

Dies sollte folgendermaßen gehn


```
iptables -A INPUT -s  IP-ADRESSE -j DROP
```
IP Adresse wieder frei geben 


```
iptables -D INPUT -s IP-ADRESSE -j DROP
```
der Unterschied ist die Option: 
-A ... IP Adresse zu iptables hinzufügen (Add) 
-D ... IP Adresse aus iptaböles löschen (Delete)

Um herraus zu finden welchen IPS bereits gesperrt sind kann man folgendes ausführen


```
iptables -L INPUT
```


----------

